# Got Adelaide State sponsorship.



## Kanags_Aussie (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi All,

I Got Adelaide state sponsorship yesterday. I am a .NET techcology professional. Before applying I investigated Adelaide is OK if not the best compared to other big cities of Australia.

I would like to know from other experts here how is the IT jobs is Adelaide. Can I accept the sponsorship and proceed further?

Please give your very much valuable suggestions.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Kanags_Aussie, 

Congratulations on getting South Australia state sponsorship. I'm in South Australia but not in Adelaide. 

I would suggest checking some job websites and maybe contacting some IT agents in Adelaide (from the websites) and seeing what they say. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Kanags_Aussie (Jul 19, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> Hi Kanags_Aussie,
> 
> Congratulations on getting South Australia state sponsorship. I'm in South Australia but not in Adelaide.
> 
> ...


Hi Karen,

Thanks very much for the advice, I will make steps as you advised.

Others, If you have any ideas or thoughts please post it here.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

When i thought for Adelaide, it was not good for IT but better to have a look at job sites.


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Kanags_Aussie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I Got Adelaide state sponsorship yesterday. I am a .NET techcology professional. Before applying I investigated Adelaide is OK if not the best compared to other big cities of Australia.
> 
> ...


Hi Kanags_Aussie,

First of all congrates of getting SA SS, well it all depends on u, if u have got other options and u think its not worthwile to go SA then opt for other, as u know new SOL is about to come in April, most probably, the most of all current IT occupations will not be their. So act fast, IT options are getting gloomy day by day.

Cheers!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

why did u go for ss? were you short of points? if yes then it makes sense you apply for other states if u have time to wait, else apply fr the visa once you are done with the finding out about job prospects.. as said earlier, act fast


----------



## vigezo (Feb 9, 2008)

best of luck Kanangs cause me too have applied for the sponsorship from the South Australia and I am waiting for the outcome, I think you try to google for IT jobs in Adeilade and I think will open up to a lot from other job website
and again best of luck


----------



## Kanags_Aussie (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks Karen, Shafaqat309, Jovi, Anj and Vigezo.

Hi Vigezo, by the way when did you appliy for SA ? because they have taken only 4 weeks to process my application. I hope is SA is processing fairly qucikly compred to other states. You can expect the positive reply from them soon.

Others, I have talked with friends there in Australia and searched in the Net and found that Adelaide is just picking up and it is not good when you compare to other IT hubs like Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane.

I have already applied for Brisbane and Melbourne, Melbourne - I applied in December and I havent got any reply from them so far. Brisbane - I applied at the first week of March, and now they have asked me to provide Bank balance work $20K (previously I gave bank balance only for $1oK). So, I am going to wait for another 15 days, and within this period if I dont get any positive reply from these two states I am planning to go with Adelaide SS.

If any one applied for Brisbane or have got SS recently Could you update your timeline? Thanks in advance.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Kanags_Aussie said:


> Thanks Karen, Shafaqat309, Jovi, Anj and Vigezo.
> 
> Hi Vigezo, by the way when did you appliy for SA ? because they have taken only 4 weeks to process my application. I hope is SA is processing fairly qucikly compred to other states. You can expect the positive reply from them soon.
> 
> ...


They have asked me to submit bank statement, hopefully sending it tomorrow, lets see whats next.


----------



## milon (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi Kanags_Aussie,

Can you plz me your years of experience in your nominated occupation. I have also applied for SA SS on 17 March 2010 - Doc received on 23 March 2010-did not listen anything yet(online status showing normal processing time 4 to 8 weeks from doc received date). I am Oracle Specialist and 175 applicant(lodge on 5 Feb 2010).

My another question to other expart members - how much ussually it take to finalize 176 app. Is it quicker than 175 and have more chance to grant the Visa.I have a prvious refusal ( may 2007 136 skill independent) due to workplace chaeck ( one employer(from where i applied) was closed and futher doc required by immi- sent doc was not satisfactory to them)

Reg,
MILON


----------



## Kanags_Aussie (Jul 19, 2009)

milon said:


> Hi Kanags_Aussie,
> 
> Can you plz me your years of experience in your nominated occupation. I have also applied for SA SS on 17 March 2010 - Doc received on 23 March 2010-did not listen anything yet(online status showing normal processing time 4 to 8 weeks from doc received date). I am Oracle Specialist and 175 applicant(lodge on 5 Feb 2010).
> 
> ...


Hi Milon,

I have 6+ years of experience in my nominated occupation. I guess you will get your sponsorship in the last week of April. Dont worry, as far as I know SA is the only state which process the applications fairly quickly. And apart from processing they are also providing few arrival services , I really like them.


----------

